# Greetings!



## Xibalba (Jan 9, 2006)

Just thought I'd drop in and say hi! I am looking forward to meeting all of you and having some interesting discussions.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Xibalba. Welcome to MT. Tell us a little about yourself. Are you currently training? Happy Posting!


----------



## Gemini (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Mike. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome Mike and happy posting what style do youtrain in and how long have you been training.
Terry


----------



## green meanie (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Xibalba (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks all for the warm welcome!

I currently teach Pukang Tang Soo Do at Michigan State University. I have been in MA for 19 years, including TKD, BJJ, and kali. I only teach once a week at the "U" anymore, as I have a 14 month old son at home. I can't wait until he is old enough to start training - he already likes to mimic me on the punching bag in our basement!

Peace, 
Mike


----------



## arnisador (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome!

I went to MSU often for Modern Arnis summer camps.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 9, 2006)

HI.  Welcome to MT!  Happy Posting!!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Kacey (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello - welcome!


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 9, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to MT.  Happy posting

V/R

Rick


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Henderson (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome to the nuthouse!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 10, 2006)

Enjoy the Board Mike 

Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## Drac (Jan 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Happy posting..


----------



## Navarre (Jan 10, 2006)

*Welcome to MartialTalk!!*

Your son might slow you down a bit but, as you say, may give you a great training partner someday. The best of both worlds.

I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Kreth (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

